# What kind of song is Goin' Courtin'?



## sunandshadow (Sep 21, 2012)

Goin' Courtin' from the musical Seven Brides for Seven Brothers. Maybe I'm imagining it, but this sounds like some kind of formal type of song - waltz? minuet? polka? I dunno. But I want to talk about it in an essay so it would be helpful if I could label it.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

It definitely has a waltz rhythm.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I would call it a waltz as it's in a 1,2,3 1,2,3 beat but in the movie version there are sequences of it that hint of the polka as well.

Kevin


----------



## sunandshadow (Sep 21, 2012)

Thank you both, that's very satisfying and helpful to know what it is. ^_^


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

I haven't seen the movie in years. Perhaps it is time to hire it and watch it.


----------

